# Rachael Ray dog food



## Sparky BV (May 6, 2013)

Has anyone tried Rachael Rays Nutrish dry dog foods? Seems to get good reviews, would just like to hear opinions from other GSD owners as to what they thought, and how their dogs did on this food. Considering the salmon.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Look like an ok food. The fact that Salmon is listed 1st is a bit misleading since once the water is removed, which makes up about 80% of the weight, it will drop down on the ingredient list. That means that chicken meal is the true 1st ingredient, so it's really a chicken based food not salmon as consumers are led to believe. If you are shopping for a food find one that has a names meat meal listed first, that means the water has been removed so it really is the 1st ingredient by weight.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

_Meh. _Corn, corn gluten, and soybean meal -- filler, filler, and more filler. 
https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/rachael-ray-nutrish-dog-food/

For what it costs (almost $40 for a 40# bag), I think you can get more bang for your buck with another brand. I'd rather have zero dollars of the cost of the bag go toward a celebrity endorsement so that more can be spent on whatever's inside the bag! 

Costco's Kirkland is $27 for 40# and is a better mid-grade food (it's nearly identical to Diamond Naturals Chicken & Rice, sold at Petco/Petsmart, or Tractor Supply's 4Health -- these are interchangeable foods, AFAIC):
https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/rachael-ray-nutrish-dog-food/

If $40 is your budget target, you could step up to Victor instead. Victor's entry-level foods are right in that same price point, so you would have some choices like these:
https://www.chewy.com/victor-professional-formula-dry-dog-/dp/120686
https://www.chewy.com/victor-high-energy-formula-dry-dog-/dp/120682

Fromm Classic is also in that price point (for a 33# bag):
https://www.petflow.com/product/fromm/fromm-family-classics-adult-formula-dry-dog-food

Victor and Fromm aren't heavily advertised, and you won't find them at WM, but you will find them at mom-and-pop independent retailers. They've had no major recalls (unlike Diamond...), they're responsive to customer questions and concerns, and they make their own food (own their own facilities). I would trust their entry-level lines at $40 over just about anything sold at WM.


----------



## 115pounds (Aug 27, 2015)

When a dog food has such a terrible ingredient list, you have to realize the company is in it for a BIG profit and NOT the health of peoples dogs. A big concern is who are they sourcing their ingredients from, most likely the cheapest vender, who has the lowest quality ingredients. Many times these venders cheat on the quality and add crap to their product. Careful trying to save some money on cheap dog food and this is cheap level dog food.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

More on this brand:
https://truthaboutpetfood.com/why-is-nutrish-the-fastest-growing-us-pet-food-brand/


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I like Rachel Ray as a personality and as a celebrity chef .
I like Ellen Degeneres as a oersonality and entertainer.
They are passionate and compassionate about dogs .

Each one has a pet food line to which they lend their celebrity names, Nutrish and Halo.

In my opinion each one is a pretty crappy food. 

They had a hand in the design of the formula? I doubt it . Yet the products sell because
of their involvement .

Choose a better food .

Consider all the options including a raw diet .


----------

